# Anyone have pollen from Phrag. tetzlaffianum?



## silence882 (Aug 22, 2006)

I know it's a long shot, but does anyone have pollen from Phrag. tetzlaffianum? My besseae's a week or so from opening and I'd like to try this cross if available. Thanks!

--Stephen


----------



## Heather (Aug 22, 2006)

The only person I know who has one is Wendy, but I think it has been out of bloom for a while.


----------



## phrag guy (Aug 23, 2006)

I have one flowering right now,but I think it is not legal to ship across the border.
I have done a few crosses with it and only about 10% of the crosses take.
Russell


----------



## silence882 (Aug 23, 2006)

hrm thanks for the info, perhaps I'll go for a different cross...

--Stephen


----------



## Wendy (Aug 28, 2006)

I do have a large plant but it's currently only just starting to show the sheaths. Other than Russell I don't know anyone who would have one. Sorry.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 15, 2006)

Why dont you contact Allen in Canada, also try the people at Zephyr[hills?] Orchids. E.


----------



## charlie c (Sep 15, 2006)

Stephen,

This may be a tad late, and you may have a specific reason for wanting Phrag. tetzlaffianum, but if Phrag Pearcei interests you see:

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=544

Let me know. It still in bloom. Has added another spike. Fresh pollen is not a problem. Vigorous, rampant grower. I'm sure you know that combo makes Phrag Olaf Gruss. Have never tried to hybridize with this plant, but maybe a note to Bob Wellenstein would get you info as to fertility, and breeding tendencies of this plant. 

charlie c


----------



## silence882 (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks guys, but I've decided not to pollinate. I'd like to see if I can turn this plant into multi-growths, which I have heard is difficult with this species. So I think it would be better not to stress it with a pod.

--Stephen


----------



## charlie c (Sep 15, 2006)

That's cool.

Hope it works for you.

Would love to see a multi-spike besseae. Sounds like a CCE for sure.

charlie c


----------

